# Training and handling of a 3 year old stallion!



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I've had Dubai since Tuesday.

Gah, I can't get enough of being around that fella!

He's a quick learner, I'll give him that much, but I'd like to hear any training tips for handling a stud.

He is my first, but I've not run in to this blindly. I had every intention of gelding once I got him home (long story concerning a weird seller) as the vet said there should be no issues when I had the PPE.

Turn up on my yard, and my trainer says 'lets leave him whole as long as he is managable' 

My trainer has 5 stallions of her own (stud and ridden) so is well aware of how to handle them, but she's quite ill right now.

I want to lay down the ground rules so we set off on the right foot.

Firstly, he has no idea how to pick his feet up. Today he has twice (once out of box, the other once riding was done) and he's pretty balanced, but no idea. Any tips, great! Once I have his foot he leans, but doesn't kick out etc.

Secondly... the first time I got him out to groom him, his 5th leg was popping out. And boy was he happy to see me. Trainer said sharp smack on the stomach or behind. I'm not a mare. That was the only day he did it, but as soon as someone else gets near him.. doing.. its out! Any tips, or just a time thing for him to learn the respect?


He's superb to lead. He is a very very laid back horse and he walks round the yard like he owns it.

However, every time after a bit of work, leading back in to the stall he whinnies like mad. My dad's mare sets him off. No joke.

Josie: Hey good lookin'
Dubai: OMG NO WAY A GIRL IS TALKING TO ME

I bought a really long, sturdy leadrope with a leather end. I whapped him across his chest and backed him up, then lead straight on- no problems.

Am I doing this right, wrong? My trainer gave me a brief overhaul before she had to go back to bed. She said firm firm firm, make him realise his mistake, reward vocally or pat for good behaviour.

Also, I am the only one to touch his face. Once he's done a good job by working etc, he gets a face scrub.

Any tips, or ground work ideas for him are greatly appreciated!

Thank you


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Congrats again!

There are many more people on here that have more experience than I do, but I am sure they will chime in 

First any horse that leans on me when I have his feet picked up gets a little poke in the ribs to make him stand on his own. At first he will more than likely protest and try to yank his foot away, be persistant.

I don't allow colts to have their pecker out while handling, riding or grooming. Like your trainer I give them a smack so he puts it away. If he wants to play with it on his time fine, but not during my time.

I also reprimand for screaming and hollering. I give some quick tugs on the lead to get his attention or put him to work. I quit backing them up as a punishment because I found with the more persistant ones as soon as they start talking they knew they were in trouble and started backing themselves up which can be dangerous if he isn't paying attention to where he is going, or if someone behind is not aware of what is going on.

Stallions are not difficult to deal with. Just treat him like you would any horse. Make sure he respects you but don't pick at him.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I like that ' he can play with it in his own time' they have that as one of their rules too you just worded it far better haha! 

I never thought of that...he also backs up any time I ask whether telling off or work with his head in the air...all part and parcel of learning! 

I will try just the headcollar and not backing up...if he started that I'd be in big trouble lol


Basically hes got balls as long as he can behave. I really dint want to chop them because I've been incompetent with his training!

Poke in the ribs it is. Trainer said with hind legs try "pulling hoof forward" and use vocals and it was better but jeez front ones I had to lift it on my own he was more than confused.

He does love wormer though! And he was fab for his first jabs!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

May I ask why you want the bother of keeping him as a stud? Him being a stallion will severely limit his life opportunities and make everything much more complicated for you...


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I did write a nice paragraph that my phone decided to delete.

Can I ask what life opportunities he is missing out on, and why is it going to make things difficult for me?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

DuffyDuck said:


> I like that ' he can play with it in his own time' they have that as one of their rules too you just worded it far better haha!
> 
> I never thought of that...he also backs up any time I ask whether telling off or work with his head in the air...all part and parcel of learning!
> 
> ...



LOL!

I am so tickled for you! I really hope he works for you, a well mannered and trained stallions can be so much fun!
And if you find you don't want to deal with it, then you can get his "brains" whacked out..tee he..

I agree with your trainer, on the back legs pulling the foot forward and you can stand at a little in front of his flank. This will give you a little more control and if he goes to fight or kick you will be safe. I am sure he will be fine once he understands.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

two bricks should do the job nicely lol! 

He might be docile till he gets fitter! Fields are out of action right now for all the horses, they are flooded and too dangerous, but he gets in the school in the morning and has a shouting match..none of the other stallions bother...obviously he hasn't become s threat to their mares yet lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

If a horse leans on me while im picking its feet i drop the foot however thats more of " I'm lazy you hold me up" than " i duno what I'm doing" so i agree with a poke or pulling the leg forward both work


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

haha if I drop it I'd have ti spend another ten minutes trying to pick it up again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah haha thats why i said the others are better ideas our horses know to pick up their feet just lean sometimes which the dropping wakes em up lol. Good luck though


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Having worked with stallions, I have to say they're no different than any other horse besides the fact that you generally can't keep them WITH other horses (as in paddocked together). Our big boys have their own private fields to themselves with at least 12 feet of buffer space between them. Otherwise they're liable to (1) go after a mare or (2) go after another stallion/gelding to kill. They're friends in the barn, but outside...nope. Electric fencing helps keep them in line.

In hand these stallions are as tame and sweet as any lovable gelding you can think of, but we don't give them an inch because we know that they are stallions and we know what their hormone-driven selves are capable of (and I don't want to see my gelding beaten up because he was trying to be friendly with a pair of testicles).


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

You will always have to be aware, first and foremost, that a stallion is a thousand pound breeding machine that can and will act on his instincts lightening quick. 

Taking your stud out for shows, trail rides, or any equine event and you always need to be aware of cycling mares and his overwhelming desire to breed them. His brain goes to standby if he thinks he is going to breed, which will make your training regimen much harder than people with mares or geldings ... he will scream, prance, hang his pecker and dance at any chance he gets.

His housing needs are different, and he will never be allowed out in the "general population" - most studs have to be housed in a stallion barn with individual turnout, if you find barns that allow studs - most around here don't. 

As a stallion gets mature, riding with your friends in the arenas is no longer a "hop on and ride" deal, it is a carefully planned out event to ensure the safety of your and your friends.

Stallions react quickly, often by striking and biting, and must be handled with extra diligence - can it be done? Sure - but the extra requirements make owning a stallion a real challenge - not one to be taken, in my opinion, unless there is a overriding reason to do so - and the longer he is a stud the more the behaviors become embedded within his personality, so if he ends up not working for you and you need to sell... now you have a stallion to sell that the vast majority of prospective buyers will want nothing to do with.

the bottom line is horses are challenging enough to train and mold into the perfect partner, and stallions just don't allow mistakes - you ALWAYS must pay attention, ALWAYS must strictly enforce rules, and NEVER let down your guard - I never understood why people would want to take the risks and responsibilities that come with that type of animal when a gelding is so much more suited for horseowners.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree owning a stallion is a different ball game because you have to consider things normally you wouldn't with a gelding or a mare. (Though I seen some mares act worse than a naughty stallion).

Normally I wouldn't encourage owning a stallion and mostly abide by the saying " a good stallion makes an even better gelding." However Duffy, I believe, you have plans of showing Dressage and is under the supervision and under the roof of a competent trainer. You are willing to learn and have agreed if it becomes too much to deal with to geld him. I think that shows some smarts. If you were someone that was a first time horse owner who found a stud colt at the local auction for $50 with plans of keeping him intact so you could breed him and make money, I would say shoot you and the horse in head and save us the trouble...LOL.
I would hope that your trainer would tell you if you were over your head in this one!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Ace80908 said:


> You will always have to be aware, first and foremost, that a stallion is a thousand pound breeding machine that can and will act on his instincts lightening quick.
> 
> Taking your stud out for shows, trail rides, or any equine event and you always need to be aware of cycling mares and his overwhelming desire to breed them. His brain goes to standby if he thinks he is going to breed, which will make your training regimen much harder than people with mares or geldings ... he will scream, prance, hang his pecker and dance at any chance he gets.
> 
> ...



It is rather different out here, and you find many stables that willingly take on stallions providing they have none of the 'attitude'.

Also, just to lay it out there... if he does show stallion behaviour, it doesn't mean I will sell him. It means I will geld him.

I have to agree with Cowchick, I have met far more dangerous mares than stallions. They themselves are more unpredicatable at times.
Then again, we are involved with flight animals..

When I spoke to my trainer about him the first thing she said was "geld him, you have no use for a stallion"
If it wasn't for the owner making ridiculous demands, he would have been gelded. As it was, he came to the yard entire. 

Due to his breeding, conformation and current nature, he has prospects to be a stud. If it goes awry, we have the option to remove his testosterone sacks ;D But you can't stick them back on.

All in all he is a pleasure to be around, and I would have expected any behaviour to have happened on a new yard, new horses, stables with mares etc. There is nothing, so far.

However, I don't wish for his gelding to be due to myself not being capable or handling him correctly.

My trainer owns, breeds, and trains stallions as part of her living to produce some of the best QH and paints in Germany, we have thoroughly discussed x, y and z and what is required of him as a colt in his behaviour, and how I need to act around him to ensure it.

This has gone completely off track 

I was asking for help and tips of training and handling Dubai, not reasoning on the internet as to whether or not he should have his balls...


Slight update.. he didn't get worked today. He had wormer last night (which he adored o.0) and this morning my trainer said he looked like he had some belly ache, so he was left in the round pen for an hour to mooch. And roll. I swear I will never have a dark brown horse that stays that colour!

Feet were much better today, the pulling forward and the poke in the ribs is working wonders.. he picked one of his front legs up as I approached it and held it up for me... quick learner!


----------



## ArabBossMare (Jul 11, 2012)

Love stallions and they can be quite a bit of fun, but as has been said they are also a special consideration as well. With the proper training, firm and consistent without being abusive, they can be wonderful mounts and partners. Without consistent firm handling they can be a nightmare. 

Frankly I worry more about the horses and people around us when I'm on and handling my stallion because by and large people just don't think. Parking a horse close by, backing into him, letting their kids trot around on Old Blossom who decides at that moment, that my guy is the sexiest thing she's seen in all of her 32 mare years and decides to fly backwards squatting and peeing, with the kid screaming, the parents yelling at me to control my horse (who is standing there quiet minding his own business until Antique Hussy entered the picture) *rolls eyes* and Lord help if he decides to whicker at her, bat his eyes or even breathe heavy because then it's "OMG IT'S A STALLION! IT'S GOING TO RAPE ALL THE MARES AND KILL ALL THE GELDINGS!!" 

Yeah... really. The last show I took him too we were in a huge indoor arena, probably 200 foot across, and we were simply standing quite nicely and quietly, in the center of the ring. There was a lady there with an Arabian mare way on the rail, over 100 foot away. My boy was quiet and well mannered, just looking around takng in the sights and her mare was cranky, flagging her tail and generally being a brat. I hear.. across this huge indoor arena... "OMG is he a stallion??? Let me get to the gate....I don't want him to breed my mare!!" *sigh* In true long time horse show attitude (hot, tired, and a bit cranky myself at this point) I yelled back "Why yes!! He's a stallion!! No worries though, he only whips out the long penis for the pretty mares!!"

I dont think she was amused *shrug* Idiots...

Anyway, all that to say yes stallions can be great rides and companions, they bond to their humans but you have to remember they are big breeding machines first and foremost and even when your boy is well behaved and quiet, there will always be discrimination against them because they have testicles. So if you are able and willing to deal with not only handling your horse but defending him when he's done -nothing- wrong, then go for it. It sounds like with the experience that your barn owner has you are in good hands. Good luck with Dubai  My stallions have always been my favorites. The training itself isn't really any different, you just have to be a bit more consistent and firm than you would with a mare or a gelding because a stallion, just due to their nature, will take advantage and try to dominate if they can.

Keep this in mind:

You can tell a gelding.
You must discuss with a mare.
You negotiate with a stallion.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

^^^ LOL! Wow...


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> This has gone completely off track
> 
> I was asking for help and tips of training and handling Dubai, not reasoning on the internet as to whether or not he should have his balls...


Actually, you did ask for my reasoning... 



DuffyDuck said:


> Can I ask what life opportunities he is missing out on, and why is it going to make things difficult for me?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Regardless, good luck with your stud, it sounds like you have an experienced mentor to help you in your journey with Dubai


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

thats what started it going off track lol.

I just wanted to let people know im not keeping him whole cause "I wunt pretteh babyz" but its been a well looked at process....

Thank you though  I secretly think she's going to turn him into s pet project haha! There will be many updates!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Ace80908 said:


> You will always have to be aware, first and foremost, that a stallion is a thousand pound breeding machine that can and will act on his instincts lightening quick.
> 
> Taking your stud out for shows, trail rides, or any equine event and you always need to be aware of cycling mares and his overwhelming desire to breed them. His brain goes to standby if he thinks he is going to breed, which will make your training regimen much harder than people with mares or geldings ... he will scream, prance, hang his pecker and dance at any chance he gets.
> 
> ...


What you discribe is a badly trained stallion and one that has never been socialised properly.
In the uk the M&M show ring is full of well trained well socialised stallions and shock horror they are ridden and handled by children!
I know plenty of stallions that are turned out with thier companion geldings, that wouldnt dream of getting thier bits out when being ridden and given that a lot of them compete to a high level in dressage, jumping or eventing as well then it is obvious thier brains dont go on vacation when they see a mare. In the show ring They are walk, trotted, cantered and galloped in a group of other unfamiliar horses including mares, geldings and other stallions and there has yet to be an incident because of it.

Train a stallion correctly and they are no different to any other mare or gelding.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

I think you are doing an amazing job with your stud. I agree that he's not aloud to 'hang out' when I'm around him or any other person for that matter. I have told people that if he's being a stud around them then they can give him a quick smack to the chest barrel or rump and if that doesn't work they can make him work so he has the respect of everyone in contact with him and not just me. I don't know what kind of horse you have but because mine is a draft I started teaching him to lift his legs with a tap on the leg to let him know which I wanted, push his leg forward until I got it to bend, and then I'd use a lead rope to help me lift and hold his leg up before he got the hang of it. Because my body wasn't up next to his he couldn't lean on me. I never gave him the option to lean because if I felt the weight get heavy I'd drop the leg a bit or completely teaching him to hold it himself. I also agree with doing circles, bending, and other work when he's misbehaving whether it's calling out to the mare or acting studly towards you or anyone else (also other animals such as dogs, cows, or any animals at your barn). There might me times when it's hard to deal with him but the more vigilant you are and the more work you do with him the better he'll be.


I disagree with what other people have been saying about how dangerous stallions are. A stallion that isn't trained correctly will be dangerous. However the properly trained and socialized stallion will act no differently then any other horse. For example I have an 18hh Belgian stallion that I've trained from nothing that I bring to shows all the time and he's never once gone after a mare. In fact the people who own the mares have a harder time controlling their horses around mine than I do controlling my boy around them. He's also paddocked with a gelding, adjacent to both another stallion separated by electric tape (not electrified), another gelding separated by electrified tape because the gelding isn't friendly, and a mare about 10 feet in front of him across in another paddock. He hasn't acted out at any of the horses around him since I've finished training because he knows not to act out. If he acted studly or tried to act like head honcho over me then he got worked. It's a lot of work but if you're willing to do it then I wish you the best of luck. Don't let other people bully you around and decide what to do with him, he's your horse, your opinion is the only one that matters, and if you want to keep him in tact then go for it.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

faye said:


> What you discribe is a badly trained stallion and one that has never been socialised properly.
> In the uk the M&M show ring is full of well trained well socialised stallions and shock horror they are ridden and handled by children!
> I know plenty of stallions that are turned out with thier companion geldings, that wouldnt dream of getting thier bits out when being ridden and given that a lot of them compete to a high level in dressage, jumping or eventing as well then it is obvious thier brains dont go on vacation when they see a mare. In the show ring They are walk, trotted, cantered and galloped in a group of other unfamiliar horses including mares, geldings and other stallions and there has yet to be an incident because of it.
> 
> Train a stallion correctly and they are no different to any other mare or gelding.


You do have to be over 18 here to handle stallions at a show, however I agree.

The stallions at our yard are better behaved. There is one fresh under saddle that has to occassional slip up, but thats also because his rider isn't 1000% all the time. I say 1000% because you've got to keep your boundries and not cross them.

He doesn't nip, but he has tried lipping when I first brought him home. Lipping leads to nipping leads to biting. I push his face away, and he caught on. My mum stroked his nose and he tried lipping. I explained no one touches his face but me when he's worked well- that is his reward and he'll learn that. Learning curve to my mum that this is a stallion now, not a toy ;D 

We have had stallions in the area come and use our school. If they can't behave, they're out.. but they are.

Stallions ARE quite common round here.. we are about 1h30 away from the home of the German warmblood for lack of better word, and if we didn't have stallions.. well.. we'd never have foals.. and well... never have riding horses again ;D


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

BlooBabe said:


> I think you are doing an amazing job with your stud. I agree that he's not aloud to 'hang out' when I'm around him or any other person for that matter. I have told people that if he's being a stud around them then they can give him a quick smack to the chest barrel or rump and if that doesn't work they can make him work so he has the respect of everyone in contact with him and not just me. I don't know what kind of horse you have but because mine is a draft I started teaching him to lift his legs with a tap on the leg to let him know which I wanted, push his leg forward until I got it to bend, and then I'd use a lead rope to help me lift and hold his leg up before he got the hang of it. Because my body wasn't up next to his he couldn't lean on me. I never gave him the option to lean because if I felt the weight get heavy I'd drop the leg a bit or completely teaching him to hold it himself. I also agree with doing circles, bending, and other work when he's misbehaving whether it's calling out to the mare or acting studly towards you or anyone else (also other animals such as dogs, cows, or any animals at your barn). There might me times when it's hard to deal with him but the more vigilant you are and the more work you do with him the better he'll be.
> 
> 
> I disagree with what other people have been saying about how dangerous stallions are. A stallion that isn't trained correctly will be dangerous. However the properly trained and socialized stallion will act no differently then any other horse. For example I have an 18hh Belgian stallion that I've trained from nothing that I bring to shows all the time and he's never once gone after a mare. In fact the people who own the mares have a harder time controlling their horses around mine than I do controlling my boy around them. He's also paddocked with a gelding, adjacent to both another stallion separated by electric tape (not electrified), another gelding separated by electrified tape because the gelding isn't friendly, and a mare about 10 feet in front of him across in another paddock. He hasn't acted out at any of the horses around him since I've finished training because he knows not to act out. If he acted studly or tried to act like head honcho over me then he got worked. It's a lot of work but if you're willing to do it then I wish you the best of luck. Don't let other people bully you around and decide what to do with him, he's your horse, your opinion is the only one that matters, and if you want to keep him in tact then go for it.



o.o
I never even thought about the poor dogs. NOOO!

Maybe its an age thing.. I'm unsure when testosterone kicks in but my dad and I think he may bat for the other team. He just doesn't seem interested in mares... wait.. he may be lulling me in to a false sense of security!

I did a ground work session today, two poles, three cones to bend in and out of and a plastic rubbish bag I split and lay out and put sand over either end to hold it.

He did. everything. no joke. I had my knotted halter on just in case, and apart from an initial hesitation at the bag, he did everything. over, and over, and over. I couldn't have asked for better.

Not only that, I took the halter off and he followed me around.

I think so long as he has his ground rules, and he knows what they are, and we work together and he trusts me, we'll get done what we need to


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

I have dealt with a few stallions and my philosophy is that you handle them with the same no nonsense mindset of every other horse. I personally find it amusing that people think you need to handle a stallion any differently. Granted, there are things you will have to correct in a stud that a mare or gelding will never do in the first place, but I am no more lenient or permissive of my filly than I would be if she were a stallion. Good manners are good manners and obedience is required and solid, consistent training is how you accomplish that, regardless of gender.

As for the testosterone kicking in, if you have the kind of solid obedience with him that you should shoot for, I never had any problems making one mind his manners. My filly's sire was pasture bred and I remember bringing him in out of a pasture full of mares and riding him the next day. The small arena on the farm where I worked was right next to one of the smaller paddocks where we had two mares in heat because they were being bred to the old stud. I hopped on him with the bare back pad and lines hooked on his halter and was jogging him around that arena like it was just any other day because he knew his job so nothing else mattered.

It sounds to me like you know how to set boundaries and stick to your guns and that is all it really takes. I'm sure you'll do great with him!


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Leaning, is kind of a stud thing...or every one I've ever trained has done that as kind of a dominance thing. So do some work moving him OFF of pressure. Ground work with dropping the poll, moving the hips etc and teach him that he will MOVE away from the pressure or of course the pressure gets heavier until he does. That takes longer than mares, IME with stallions. Put that lesson him early that he is to move away from pressure and that will go along way with his respectful behavior. As for the calling - no no no no. I use rope halters and give him a stern correction and we go to work right there. If he's calling, he's not paying attention to you.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I had a horse that loved to lean on me. It hurt my back. So i dropped him. He lost his balance, dropped to a knee. Stood up, looked around like "what the hell just happened"...it took 2 more times and the habit was broke.

Also getting into a tugging match with a leg, will not do. Youll lose everytime. So, pinch his chestnut! Works like a charm!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

DuffyDuck said:


> Maybe its an age thing.. I'm unsure when testosterone kicks in but my dad and I think he may bat for the other team. He just doesn't seem interested in mares... wait.. he may be lulling me in to a false sense of security!


Not completely suprising - my grandfather bought a huge, top quality bull to breed to his cows, but he was only interested in the steers. Not one of my grandfather's better investments :lol:. I also had the same experience with a top quality budgerigar I bought for breeding purposes. It's always the big, handsome, expensive ones...


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

This is hilarious to me. People are the ones who give stallions a bad name, it's really not the horse. Usually because people are afraid of them. God forbid he talk to another horse, next thing you know, he will bolt out of your hand rearing and striking, probably running over an innocent child...all just to breed some mare across the arena....geesh people. I was given this advice when it comes to studs...."IF YOU TREAT THEM LIKE A GLASS HORSE, THAT'S WHAT YOU'LL GET...A GLASS HORSE!!!" One who cracks under pressure, can't be taken off the property, can't be around kids, you name it...they will turn into a freaking night mare!!! But, it's not the horses fault. I was at a cutting clinic once...on my mare standing in between two studs...one who was an APHA cutting stud, like 15 years old...the other was a 5 year old QH...(who I later bred my mare to.) I will tell you this, neither one of those boys remotely even looked at my mare, or each other. My mare on the other hand, was beside herself. Yet, they were perfect gentlemen  Sounds to me like your in good hands OP  Never be afraid of your boy. Just keep him respectful, and you should be fine together.


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey I work with wild stallions, as in mature been runing wild on the moutains wild stallions who have been mustered up and put up for adoption. They arrive completely unhandled two days from muster on the back of a stock truck. So I have a wee bIt of experiance with stallions, just to add I'm a very petite girl.

These boys are wonderful, and with correct handling should never behave any differant from a gelding. My boys even mature breeding stallions graze and are paddocked together. I always pity stallions who live there whole lives isolated. Mine are all handled around mares, and all learn to be led off a mare, trailered next to mares etc and learn that breeding is not an option.

My tips are
1. As soon as your around them they are not allowed to whinny, look, be distracted by other horses. Always attention on you. In a nice way,j don't have to be rough with them 
2. Never let the sniff any horse poo, or exhibit any of this kind of behaviour when your handling them 
3. Agressivebehaviour is never acceptable.

My boys are all lovely, I've never had any problems, however just somethign to think about if you leave him to long before you geld he may always be a bit colty. The more mature wild stallion still exhibit stallion behaviour, ie pooping in big mounds and being interested in mare for years after being gelded, because that behaviour is so ingrained in them from there years runing wild.

Check out my blog

Www.wildhorseproject.blogspot.co.nz


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Not much to add that hasn't been said already. It sounds to me that you are doing a fine job Sophie and have the proper plan & resources in place to make a good go with Dubai. 

I treat the studs on our farm (current and past) like any other horse. Bad behavior isn't acceptable to me from any horse, stud, mare or gelding. That being said when handling/owning a stud one has to be aware that there may be more serious implications from misbehavior so there is reason to be very vigilant with our expectations of them. 

My most solid & steady lesson horse is my old man. I can't tell you how many parents shirk a bit when I ask (I always ask first because some just aren't comfortable no matter how well behaved & trained) if their kid can ride a stud. Generally once they do, they don't want to ride the old mares anymore. He doesn't do the old schoolie get out of work tricks ever, he puts his nose to the grindstone and gets to work. When a stud is taught well, they make fantastic partners.


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

And now we need pics!!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I am hoping to get riding pictures tomorrow evening!

A friend is helping me out as I am riding later when the school is empty right now to ensure I have the same respect under saddle as I do on the ground. I groomed him near a gelding and mare today.. quick release knot should anything go wrong, and he stood like an angel. The gelding was interested, and the rider shot me dirty looks... I just concentrated on my man.

Providing we keep up the good behaviour, and any 'incidents' logged to my YO and taken care of and spoken through thoroughly should they happen, I don't see any reason why people should complain.

I'm not walking round with rose tinted glasses pretending he is the best behaved horse on the yard, but he is 500x better than what I thought he would be like for being a stud AND a young horse.

Thanks for all the tips and support uys, and I will get to your blog.. on the ol' slow laptop right now and it really doesn't like me... there are some pics in pictures, if you look at my previous threads


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Here here! I've only had the pleasure of working with well trained stallions and they're better trained/better behaved then 99% of horses I see PERIOD. I think because stallions DO have a bad rep and you DO have to be a little more careful, people put more work and training into them then the average horse.

I used to handle my old Dressage coaches 17hh Hanoverian stud on a regular basis and it was like handling a 30 year old plow horse. Biggest, softest, friendliest goober in the world. I'd regularly take him to hand graze on the front lawn while I read a book because his stud pen wasn't very grassy. He was always collected from and had a special breeding halter so he knew when he could act studdy. Otherwise, he didn't make a peep - and was shown around other horses as well.

My grandpa's Arab stud used to "babysit" me as a kid. If I was in the way, he'd lock me in the stall with Karasma and a brush and I'd brush his belly and legs because I couldn't reach any higher. Karasma would put his muzzle on the top of my head so he always knew where I was.

Sounds like you're doing a fine job! Just treat him like you would any other horse you demand respect from and you shouldn't encounter problems. They really are no different from any other horse, and the most dangerous horses I've ever met in my life have NEVER been stallions - either alpha mares or geldings who seem to THINK they're studs top that list!


----------



## Ami (Jul 17, 2012)

Ace80908 said:


> You will always have to be aware, first and foremost, that a stallion is a thousand pound breeding machine that can and will act on his instincts lightening quick.
> 
> Taking your stud out for shows, trail rides, or any equine event and you always need to be aware of cycling mares and his overwhelming desire to breed them. His brain goes to standby if he thinks he is going to breed, which will make your training regimen much harder than people with mares or geldings ... he will scream, prance, hang his pecker and dance at any chance he gets.
> 
> ...


I agree with the above, I would like to add a question though; what does he have to offer to the gene pool?? 

with soo many wonderful stallions already out there, I am curious what "special factor" he has that is marketable in the breeding world. 

So many abandoned horses in the world, there is no point to breeding for the sake of breeding.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Ami, it has already been said, the horse has beautiful bloodlines, and obviously a superb temprement. His conformation is very good and his potential in dressage is excellent.

Duffy has appropriate facilities for stallions and her ONSITE trainer has the knowlege. 

In Europe there is a greater tendancy to leave horses entire untill they have either proved themselves worthy of breeding or worthy of the chop. which is a far better way to breed than to presume you can choose the best horse of the lot at under 8months old.

If you agree with ACe then you have either got very little experiance of stallions or you have experiance with badly trained stallions.

I once showed a stallion who would stand in a line up of mares and geldins and he would go to sleep, he had a special covering bridle and he knew that the only time he was ever allowed to act like a stud was when that bridle was on. I haad to pay more attention to my connemara gelding then I did to him. 

My Arab was a stallion up untill he was 8 yrs old and he had been used as a stud. He was gelded because we did not have the facilities for a stallion however when we went to try him he was entire. He was brought in from the field (past fields of mares) with just a rope round his neck, my sister rode him in the school (all 11yr old tiny little girl) which was surrounded by fields of mares and he never put a foot out of line, then the owner hopped on a little old mare and both of them went out for a hack. 
He retained most of his stallion behaiviors after gelding but an 11yr old girl rode him and handled him regularly


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Some pictures of my mad stallion


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

love his toungue pokey picture!!!

We Need to meet up at some point Duffy, I'd love to come and meet the mad stallion next time i'm in Belgium (and thus not very far from you at all!)

Is he a cuddly character? his facial expressions suggest that he is!


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

He's so cute!


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

That horse is WILD!!! geld him now and save yourself the hospital bills  lol jk!!!! He's adorable  What breed did you say he was?


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

What a handsome fellow! May I ask what is his breeding?


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Heh, armywife and I are on the same wavelength


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Faye you are more than welcome to come and visit so long as you bring your riding kit 

Honestly, he is such a softie. I have to be honest, right now I don't cuddle him or mess around, I want to make sure we have our ground rules and he knows where he stands.. he is a very fast learner and I don't want that working against me by him thinking he can push the boundries...

He is a Hanno 

I am so proud of him, there will be LOADS of pictures ahahahaha

I am thinking about starting up a thread of a diary for him with updates and pics


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Father is Don Frederico, mother is direct from Weltmeyer


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Ya I'd have to say those are AWESOME bloodlines and can see why you would consider keeping him intact. Best of luck with him!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I love the mentality difference between North America and Europe. Honestly, it's sad how far behind we are in the equine department. 99% of people wouldn't have even CONSIDERED gelding him, and it was the first thought on your mind and then you had to be talked out of it. There's just such an influx of amazing breeding over there, MOST of the horses being produced could contribute to the gene pool. Whereas over here, MOST of the horses produced do nothing but drag it down. It's quite sad really! Just a testament to how MUCH horses are a part of your lives over there and education begins so young.

Absolutely breathtaking fellow.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Honestly, I had no intentions of looking at a stallion.

My first thought was to geld.
Heck, I don't even have my competition lisence yet as I hate jumping and you have to jump a 1m-1,10m course to complete it.

I found out something interesting last night though. My trainer's other half used to judge the young stallion shows up until '92... so if he says he has the potential conformation and gait wise to leave him whole, then why not? You know what I mean? he knows what he is looking out for.

I rode my mad stallion with a mare and gelding. Apart from an initial peacock walk, he was superb!!

I love this little man so so much.

He is a slow maturer, which is why I think his price was low, but he is going to be a superb horse in the long run!


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

You have to have a license to compete there??!!!


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I had the same thought as Army Wife.

You can't compete in dressage unless you can jump 1m? Yikes!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

yep, it is the same in France as well. 

Duffy, I'd say borrow a nice little schoolmaster get your liscence test done and dusted and out of the way!

Do you have to do the jumping section? Is there not just a dressage only section?


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

umm...silly question...i don't jump, so how tall is 1m? I guess I could google it,huh lol duh!!


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

About 3 feet. Americans and their silly English measurement system. :wink:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

You have sections
Bronze 1- E level (basic w/t/c test and 1m-1m10 course) after 6 months
Bronze 2- A Level (medium w/t/c with medium gaits and same jump course, more difficult) and after 12 months you can do
Silver... and just either do dressage or jumping.

I can do E level tomorrow, you don't have to do anything for that, but to move up I do.

I am planning to go away for a week end of the year and do it in Warendorf.. costs around 500 for the first one, and think 700 for the second, unsure of the silver but with him that will be a couple of years off yet as that is the level his brother is currently at.
I think 1m is 3-4ft?? Like I'm 5ft6, or 1m68


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

its actualy about 3ft3. Not even the british use the imperial system all that much anylonger
Duffy its not that big when you are on a big horse i promise you! Its when you are trying to do those heights on a 13.2hh pony that it looks huge.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Crazy!!! I know this is really irresponsible, but I jumped 2'6" at fair a long time ago...but my horse and I had no practice other then jumping a pole set on a barrel at home...that was crazy, but so much fun. Not that that's really high or anything...anyways, moral of the story, I should have taken a few jumping lessons cause my horse over jumped the jumps by like a foot! eekk...the things we do with our horses. lol
Sounds like you guys really put in a lot of work to be able to compete over there. I think that's awesome. Sure are dedicated!!


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Maybe the system has some kind of positive effect on the standard. Duffy, do you think the quality of the riding you see in Germany is better than that in Britain?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Dedication is an understatement, sometimes its too rushed, but I like taking my time.

I've had more than a few incidents jumping, but I will go to Warendorf and you have accomodation, food, horses and coaching for a week. You also have to do a theory test, so I need to scratch up on my German more. 

Last time I did any proper jumping I was thrown under a jump and a pole cracked my helmet. Or the time I dislocated and broke my shoulder LOL


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

how long does youe lisence last?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I haven't seen much riding in the UK as I've lived out here most of my life with the British Army, but through that we get a lot of brit riders, and brits that bring their horses over.

i think British riders are more 'out there' and who gives a hoot if its raining, or if that log is in the way.. jump it.

I think Germans are more dedicated to perfecting every ounce of their riding, but in some respects lack a lot of 'other' education such as going for wild gallops, jumping that log and dancing in the rain if that makes sense 

But I find the standard of riding are far more competitive and very strict... 'Riding is a sport' and sometimes people confuse hobby and sport out here, where as I think the lines are more defined in the UK


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Life time I think aha!


----------

